# OT: TVersity and Yamaha



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I know this is off topic for the HR20/21 forum but I think you all are my best bet for having experience with the problem I'm having.

I have a Yamaha RX-V2700 AVR "Network Receiver".

Among other things, it acts as a streaming audio client when hooked up to the LAN. I can stream to it with either WMP 11 or Twonky and it works fine.

There is nothing I can do to get it to see a TVersity server though.

Does anyone have an experience with Yamaha and TVersity?

TIA


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> I know this is off topic for the HR20/21 forum but I think you all are my best bet for having experience with the problem I'm having.
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V2700 AVR "Network Receiver".
> 
> ...


I don't but have you ran TVersity in debug mode to see if it is just ignoring it ? I don't remember seeing a Yamaha device profile (not saying its not there - I just don't think I have seen it). I am thinking you may possibly need a device profile to set mimetypes and set the User Agent at the very least.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> I don't but have you ran TVersity in debug mode to see if it is just ignoring it ?


No, I haven't. How would I go about it?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet someone over in this forum would know...http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/index.php


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> No, I haven't. How would I go about it?


Stop TVersity

Check this out - it tells you how to set the logging levels in the properties files - just set DEBUG
http://forums.tversity.com/viewtopic.php?t=357

Then when you are ready - open a command prompt
Change to the TVersity directory "C:\Program Files\TVersity\Media Server"
run MediaServer.exe -debug

You should see the message: "Debugging TVersity Media Server."

I would go mess with the Yamaha at this point just to be sure it puts some messages on the network - maybe even turn it on and off once.

In the TVersity directory you should see a file: TVersityMediaServer.log

Open it - should open in notepad or something

You are looking for a line that sort of looks like this:

```
MSPlaye[email protected]\MSPlayerMediaInfo.c:987) - Player xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx has a User Agent header YAMAHA Network Receiver
```
If you see that then you know your Yamaha is talking on the network - and you should be able to see if any error occurred.

What I think you will need is a device profile with the User Agent YAMAHA Network Receiver
It appears that the Yamaha is built on the Windows Media Connect 2.0 stack so just like the XBox - TVersity will need to 'fake it out' - and send a device description that makes the Yamaha think it is talking to a Windows Media Server. I can't guarantee that will work but it should if it is working with WMP.

But lets see what you get first.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Try the tversity.com support forms also if you haven't already.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

You may want to ask a mod to move this to Computers and Gadgets also


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I bet someone over in this forum would know...http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/index.php


Yeah, I tried there. Perhaps my post got lost in the noise but I didn't get any replies.



mjones73 said:


> Try the tversity.com support forms also if you haven't already.


Tried there too. One guy was nice enough, but was certain it was my firewall or router configuration. I have no firewall on the network segment the media server and Yamaha (and HR-20 and HR-21) are on, nor is there a router. They are plugged into the same switch. The router is upstream.

For what it's worth, all three devices access the outside world just fine. And the TVersity streaming works to the HR-2xs.



bhelton71 said:


> Stop TVersity...
> <snip>


Thank you!

I will try this as soon as I get a chance. That may not be until Saturday morning though. I'll report my findings back here.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> Yeah, I tried there. Perhaps my post got lost in the noise but I didn't get any replies.
> 
> Tried there too. One guy was nice enough, but was certain it was my firewall or router configuration. I have no firewall on the network segment the media server and Yamaha (and HR-20 and HR-21) are on, nor is there a router. They are plugged into the same switch. The router is upstream.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI - I just read your posts over at TVersity - the logs that Ronen asked for - those are the same that you will be creating when you turn on the debug logging. If you do get it working - I would send him the logs and possibly the profile so you don't have to recreate it everytime you upgrade. And even if it doesn't work - send him the logs anyway - he will know exactly how to fix it or let you know if it is a lost cause. It should work though - but as a WMC 2.0 device.

Also I was kind of amazed no one has hit this before ???


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I created the logs this morning. Interesting.

I could see entries that were obviously for my HR-20 and HR-21, and some other stuff that wasn't clear. I figured that must be the Yamaha.

But to clear it up, I disconnected the HRs and created a new log.

There was no indication of any traffic from the Yamaha what so ever. Nothing.

There were just a series of entries indicating the web server on 127.0.0.1 was working.

So, I dunno...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> You may want to ask a mod to move this to Computers and Gadgets also


So moved


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

MrBreeze on the Tversity forum came up with the solution. I haven't tried this out myself but here is what he said.

My goal was to try to get my iTunes library to play on my Yamaha RX-V2700, where I've imported a large number of CDs into iTunes on my PC using the AAC codec. TVersity looked like it would do what I wanted since the 2700 only supports PCM Wav and MP3 formats. But like others here I ran into the same problems.

I was finally able to get my Yamaha RX-V2700 to work with TVersity after much trial and error. At first I had the same problem where the 2700 would send an ssdp:discover message and TVersity would reply, but nothing more. Using Wireshark I was able to look at the communication between the 2700 and Window Media Player 11 and compare the ssdp:discover replies between WMP 11 and TVersity. The one difference I noticed was in the USN HTTP header. The difference was with TVersity adding the hostname to the uuid. I tried different things to remove this and finally found the culprit. Since the ssdp:discover message from the 2700 did not contain a User-agent header, TVersity defaulted to using the UPNP_AV_MediaServer_1.0.allservices.xml file in it's response. This XML file contained a UDN tag that looked like:

<UDN>uuid:41f955b0-6146-4750-97ed-561f39a5aae4${HOSTNAME}</UDN>

I simply removed ${HOSTNAME} from this tag, restarted TVersity and now the 2700 could see the TVersity server. I ended up writing my own profile based on the XBox 360 profile, changing the inUASubstr attribute of the HTTPHeader tag from "Xbox|Xenon" to "YAMAHA" (since after the initial ssdp:discover message, a valid User-agent header is passed in subsequent messages), and removing the audio/mp4, audio/x-aac and audio/aac mimetype tags to force transcoding of iTunes m4a files to mp3.

Now I'm able to see the entire iTunes library and play them using the RX-V2700.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

killzone said:


> This XML file contained a UDN tag that looked like:
> 
> <UDN>uuid:41f955b0-6146-4750-97ed-561f39a5aae4${HOSTNAME}</UDN>
> 
> I simply removed ${HOSTNAME} from this tag


Hmmm. I made this change to my *UPNP_AV_MediaServer_1.0.allservices.xml* and then later to my *UPNP_AV_MediaServer_1.0.default.xml* file too.

In neither case did my RX-V2700 see TVersity.

Is there something I'm missing?

Which version of TVersity are you running?

Thanks for your help.


----------

